
Why new diseases keep appearing in China - m33k44
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPpoJGYlW54
======
simonblack
Probabilities. Any new disease is more likely to appear in the biggest
population slice. The biggest population slice is China with (approx.) twenty
percent of the world's population.

